# Welche Marke?



## Sille78 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo die Damen, 
ich bin gerade von der "Kaufberatung" hierher geschickt worden, weil die Herren denken, dass meine Frage von Frauen am besten beantwortet werden kann 

Ich habe im letzten Sommer mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und das alte Rad von meinem Bruder gefahren. Nun will ich mir für diesen Sommer ein eignes Rad kaufen. Habt ihr einen Tipp welche Marke die besten Räder für Frauen macht?


----------



## -KamiKatze- (30. Mai 2012)

Ein paar mehr Angaben wären wichtig, damit man was Passendes finden kann:

- Einsatzgebiet 
- HT oder Fully
- deine Größe und Schrittlänge
- Budget
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sille78 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin 185 cm groß habe aber längere Beine und deshalb finde ich die reinen Herrenräder meist nicht so optimal. Vom Budget her rechne ich mit 1.500 bis 1.800 Euro. Passt das? Einsatzgebiet Fully. Farbe spielt keine Rolle, obwohl Pink sollte es nicht sein


----------



## VeloWoman (31. Mai 2012)

Sille78 schrieb:


> Ich bin 185 cm groß habe aber längere Beine und deshalb finde ich die reinen Herrenräder meist nicht so optimal.



Echt? Ich bin 180 und finde gerade die Herrenräder supi. Die Frauenräder sind mir meist zu kurz. Was stört Dich denn da (größentechnisch) an den Herrenrädern?

Gruß


----------



## Sille78 (31. Mai 2012)

der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Sattel ist mir zu groß ...
Auf den großen Rahmen fühle ich mich sehr wohl, aber der Lenker könnte dichter dran sein. 
Am Wochenende habe ich eine Lady getroffen, die auf Cannondale schwört. Was hältst du von den Rädern?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2012)

Je nach Rahmen kannst Du das mit Sattelstütze ohne Versatz oder kürzerem Vorbau auch erreichen... Ich habe auch einen recht kurzen Oberkörper und kann Dich da schon verstehen, trotzdem habe ich jetzt schon das 3. MTB gekauft, ohne zu einem Lady-Modell zu greifen 
OK, das Cube AMS war mir wirklich zu lang, mit den Stumpjumper und Enduro komme ich aber super klar!

Wie Kamitkatze schon schreibt: Wir brauchen mehr Infos 
Einsatzzweck, Budget!


----------



## blackbike__ (31. Mai 2012)

ja, das problem kenne ich, bin 1.82 bei einer beinlänge von 88cm und mir sind viele rahmen einfach zu lang. bei meinem hardtail (müsing) ist das oberrohr ca. 58-59 cm, das ist perfekt. am fully (canyon) ist's ca 60 cm, das ist mir fast zu lang, mit sattel weit nach vorne und kurzem (70mm) vorbau gehts aber auch ganz gut.
mädelsräder haben übrigens nicht automatisch ein kürzeres oberrohr, bei canyon sind zum beispiel die geometrien identisch. 
guck dir halt bei den einzelnen herstellern jeweisl die geometriedaten an und achte auf ein eher kurzes oberrohr. wenn versender für dich in frage kommt: die radon-bikes (stage z.b.) haben relativ kurze oberrohre, das könnte passen.
ansonsten würde ich als mädel auch immer auf's gewicht des bikes achten, nicht nur das man berghoch echt kraft spart, ich finde auch grade bergab auf trails ist ein leichtes bike wirklich handlicher und leichter zu beherrschen, so zumindest meine erfahrung


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2012)

blackbike schrieb:


> ja, das problem kenne ich, bin 1.82 bei einer beinlänge von 88cm und mir sind viele rahmen einfach zu lang. bei meinem hardtail (müsing) ist das oberrohr ca. 58-59 cm, das ist perfekt. am fully (canyon) ist's ca 60 cm, das ist mir fast zu lang, mit sattel weit nach vorne und kurzem (70mm) vorbau gehts aber auch ganz gut.
> mädelsräder haben übrigens nicht automatisch ein kürzeres oberrohr, bei canyon sind zum beispiel die geometrien identisch.
> guck dir halt bei den einzelnen herstellern jeweisl die geometriedaten an und achte auf ein eher kurzes oberrohr. wenn versender für dich in frage kommt: die radon-bikes (stage z.b.) haben relativ kurze oberrohre, das könnte passen.
> ansonsten würde ich als mädel auch immer auf's gewicht des bikes achten, nicht nur das man berghoch echt kraft spart, ich finde auch grade bergab auf trails ist ein leichtes bike wirklich handlicher und leichter zu beherrschen, so zumindest meine erfahrung



70 mm vorbau ist jetzt aber net wirklich kurz 
probier ruhig mal viel kürzer, 40 oder 50 mm. 
sattel nach vorne schieben hört sich bei langen beinen jetzt auch nicht nach des rätsels lösung an, zumindest solange man sich grob am knielot orientiert (klar, knielot muss nicht unbedingt sein, je nach persönlichen vorlieben)

das mit dem gewicht trifft für beide geschlechter gleichermaßen zu


----------



## blackbike__ (1. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> 70 mm vorbau ist jetzt aber net wirklich kurz



alles relativ 

sattel nach vorne passt bei mir immer ganz gut, gefühlt bekomm ich so auch mehr druck auf's pedal. aber klar, mi'm knie musses passen, sonst bringt das nix.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juni 2012)

Sille78 schrieb:


> ......
> Am Wochenende habe ich eine Lady getroffen, die auf Cannondale schwört. Was hältst du von den Rädern?


Bei dem von Dir genannten Budget von 1500.- bis 1800.- für ein Fulli könnte es bei einem Cannondale schwierig werden, so sind dies doch eher hochpreisige Räder.

Auch würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht so sehr auf eine Marke versteifen sondern eher auf eine Art von MtB.
D.H. was möchtest Du damit fahren, jetzt und auch in Zukunft?
Wo sind oder werden eventuell Deine Vorlieben und Wünsche sein?
Also Geometrie (kurz, wendig oder lang, laufruhig, eher bergauf oder lieber bergab), Federweg und Gewicht des Rades.
Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch mal sagen, dass die Marke völlig egal ist, Hauptsache das Bike passt von der Geometrie her. Die Sitzposition ist tatsächlich bein manchen Herstellern gestreckter wie bei anderen, aber mit einem Kurzen Vorbau oder einer geraden Sattelstütze lässt sich so manches korrigieren. Auf ein Lady-Bike würde ich mich mit deiner Körpergröße aber nicht fixieren, bei Herrenmodellen hast du doch viel mehr Auswahl!
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist z.B. die Sitzposition bei Specialized eher kompakt. Sind aber auch eher hochpreisig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

